# Once common Item or Activity, Now Unusual, A-Z



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

A 

Answering hand-written, mailed correspondences, with same...

B


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2019)

Baking home made bread  from scratch 

C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Clutter collecting / And collections of items, in general

D


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2019)

Donkey's Pin the Tail on the Donkey game..  

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Expressions very commonly told, as instruction or warnings or admonitions, such as:

If you eat an apple seed, a tree will grow... 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2019)

Family farms

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Gas Station Maps, to tell you how to find a location

H


----------



## chic (Nov 19, 2019)

harlequin ice cream

I


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

Ironized food

J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

Jars,
 made of very heavy and bulky glass, gallon size, I think they were,
for many common house beverage staples, such as milk and juice. 
Often the big heavy jars were placed out on the porch, in small metal boxes.  For home deliveries by the "Milkman" and also for cool storage.

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2019)

Kids in Families like 12 or 13 of them


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

L
Litter

It was often ignored and considered just normal, before "Earth Day events" 
and all of the organized "Pick up litter Days"
and the "Carry in/ Carry out " your garbage, from parks and campgrounds, that followed...
and in the late 60's and 70's, it became a lot less cool, or accepted practice, for people to just toss trash while outdoors anyplace.

M


----------



## Millyd (Nov 19, 2019)

Making your own jams and preserves 
N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

Nutcrackers

O


----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2019)

I still have one^. 

Flip phone cases.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

chic said:


> I still have one^.


Your note made me smile.  Is it the type that truly cracks open the hardest of nut shells, or the decorative type that you have?
I remember the activity, of people enjoying having whole nuts, and working at them till they got them open, and pulling out the bits inside, small morsel rewards for the time and efforts, and also was entertaining for children to watch the adults do, for them.

O
Old black-and-white reels of comedians who used no words.  VERY funny!

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Paperboy

Q


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

^ I still have one also (the kind of nutcracker that actually cracks nuts). You can get them at Bed Bath & Beyond. 

Quilting bees

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Real, made-from-scratch pies and cakes

S


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

Corn cob holders. These were so popular when I was little but I almost never see one any more and no longer own any.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

@chic   It's fun to see those and to be reminded of them.  I remember some that had multiple little gripper tongs, in place of those , to insert in the cobs, that were safer for children and others.

Note:  This is an A - Z game, but possibly just put "Several" in front of corn cob holders, so it can be the S.  

Or the next entry could be the 
S


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

Kaila said:


> @chic   It's fun to see those and to be reminded of them.  I remember some that had multiple little gripper tongs, in place of those , to insert in the cobs, that were safer for children and others.
> 
> Note:  This is an A - Z game, but possibly just put "Several" in front of corn cob holders, so it can be the S.
> 
> ...



Maybe I could call them skewers for corn cobs? 

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2019)

Toasting Forks

U


----------



## chic (Nov 27, 2019)

Underwood deviled ham. It still exists but I don't know anyone who eats it anymore.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

V

Vests were once so popular, in many different styles, and for both girls and boys , and women and men....

Some were very dapper, for the men, remember?  And so many types for females, back when the clothing styles differed more, between the genders. 

Remember the crocheted vests,  with large square holes and tied in the front? 
They were quick and fun projects to make, and then, could be worn, proudly.  

W


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)

My favorite picture is a waterwheel. Once so useful, now just rustic.

XYZA


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

The expression "X marks the spot"  seems to me, 
was once very commonly used.  I don't remember for what type of spots, though. 

Y


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

Yarn dolls. 
With braided legs and arms. 
Did any of you make one? Or, have one?  (Or lots of them? )

Z/ A


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2019)

Zither

A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

What is that,  @Mary1949   ?   COUld you tell a bit about it?


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 3, 2019)

Kaila said:


> What is that,  @Mary1949   ?   COUld you tell a bit about it?


Back when I was a child there was an Australian woman on TV, Shirley Abicair, and she used to play a zither.  I've never seen it since


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Mary1949 said:


> she used to play a zither.



Oh thank you, the musical instrument!  I had forgotten all about that!  I do remember hearing it played, now, perhaps in NYC (New York City) … very unique sound.  Perhaps lots of strings.

A
Annie, the musical, used to be extremely popular.

B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

Bread made at home

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Cutting out recipes, and other home ideas, from stacks of magazines

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Dairy Delivery

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Evening card games....

 most with the very common and simple decks of cards, which every home had some decks handy and they were well used and worn, till the corners gave away which cards were which!
 Also common were special decks for specific games. Starting with playing the easiest ones with young children, ("GO FISH!" )  and then, on up to adults gathering with friends, there was so much social interaction, around the card tables.

F


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2019)

Fluttering fans held by ladies

G


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2019)

Go Fish, an old card game once very popular with kids.

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Home remedies for all sorts of things.... 

all different types, that the women mostly passed down to, and told to each other...
back when almost no one went to doctors (unless already 3/4 or more dead...
Some recommendations were probably tales, but many methods , I think, actually helped, or at least did not worsen things.  Most (that I am referring to) did not have the dangerous side effects from over-use or mis-use, as many products bought now, do.

Anyway, people did not run to drug stores, or doctors, for each thing, as some people do now.
They seemed to know and trust and use, some simple practical remedies, and antidotes and treatments, that were readily available in most farmhouses.

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

Instant Polaroid cameras...they were so much the rage, seeming magical at that time!  To get a photo without having to mail away and wait for negatives and prints

J


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2019)

Jugglers at parties

K


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2019)

Kindness. Seldom found these days.

L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Laundress - Usually a poor, immigrant woman doing backbreaking work, scrubbing clothes and linens on a washboard

Kaila, your farm house remedies (vs modern pharmaceuticals) made me smile. Back in those "good old days," life expectancy was a fraction of what it is now. People (many of them babies and children) died of infectious diseases that are easily curable now by modern pharmaceuticals. And people live normal lives with many chronic conditions that used to make them invalids.  I'll take the modern stuff over Professor Pennypacker's Castor Oil any time!

About the zither question, many years ago there was a spy thriller movie called The Third Man that featured the zither as background music. It pretty much introduced the zither to the public, who mainly had never heard of it until then.  Here's the theme from that movie, played on a zither:






M


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

mead maker - few people drink mead anymore

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

I bet they serve it at those medieval festivals, chic!

Nappies (diapers in America) that had to be laundered and used again.

O


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I bet they serve it at those medieval festivals, chic!
> 
> Nappies (diapers in America) that had to be laundered and used again.
> 
> O



Actually I made mead once for a Shakespeare's birthday celebration. It's tasty stuff.

Outhouses. Now mostly seen only in very rural areas because they've been replaced by comfort castles which is just a mobile outhouse IMO.

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2019)

chic said:


> Actually I made mead once for a Shakespeare's birthday celebration. It's tasty stuff.



That was the First post on this thread that I have no knowledge or memory of.  What is in it?  So curious!

P
Post Office...OH WELL< NOT out of existence....yet!  Even though sending letters by post is clearly out of vogue!  It's so rare now, that they had to make up a new word for it..."snail mail" 

So I need a new one for the letter...

P

Paste? 
 That gooey sticky white stuff tht was often eaten by young children?  Everyone seems to use a hot glue gun, now, which must not smell (or taste) half as good!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2019)

Quill Pen

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

Rag rugs

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2019)

*Soap , home made 

T*


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

Tailors. There used to be tailor shops on every corner when I was little, but I never see or hear about them anymore.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 20, 2019)

Haberdashers sold small items used in sewing, such as buttons, zips, needles and thread


----------



## Kadee (Dec 20, 2019)

Service stations that only sold petrol and oil now they are more like mini supermarkets

Agree @peramangkelder now we have to go to the likes of spotlight to get a reel of thread or needles


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2019)

Gas stations use to have people to pump your gas for you , but that is passe' now..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

They were also usually, friendly and cheerful people, who helped to break up your drive.

They would also gladly answer your questions about their local area, give you any tips you asked for, about places to see, or recommendations on restaurants or routes.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2019)

Selling fresh baked pies from their own front porch.." Home made Fresh baked Pies. 6 dollars.." signs at the end of their driveway...


----------



## Kadee (Dec 20, 2019)

Way back when I was young service stations gave you maps of any state for free

I recently bought a Map of NSW while away cost $10 yep  there is still the need for paper maps when phone / GPS coverage is poor


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2019)

This is no longer alphabetical?

Transistor radios. I used to be glued to these growing up. And once inside, you could take out the earplug, put the transistor on your desk and do your homework. Nice. I always carried one.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

Chic, around here, many of the cleaners also offer tailoring services. I think the two have been combined.

Getting back to alphabetical, U is next.

Umbrella stands in the front hall

V/W


----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2019)

Vicks vaporub. They only sell it in India now. Don't ask me why. Our mothers used to slather our chests with it when we were kids and had bad coughs. I still have a jar which I am hanging on to for dear life. I love my Vicks.

W or whatever?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> to get a reel of thread or needles



Remember back when every single home had a packet of "emergency" threads and needles,
ready in an instant,  for any mishaps, fabric tears or loose buttons,
and anything suddenly needed with clothing, which was often repaired while the person was still wearing it,
plus everyone had the beloved button jar, 
which was interesting for anyone to simply to look through,
or for a child be occupied, playing with them.



Kadee46 said:


> still the need for paper maps



I still love paper maps, even for learning about places, and they have very interesting features, showing also, where the parks are, rivers, cities, etc.




chic said:


> Transistor radios



I loved those, too!

~~~~~~~~~~


chic said:


> This is no longer alphabetical?



Myself, (the original poster)
I have no preference for either alphabetical or random,
for this thread.
Or for either very short phrase posts, or longer commenting posts.

I started it as alphabetical only  because I'd had the thought,  that perhaps the alphabet actually sometimes helps people to recall things.

However, I welcome and value, and very much enjoy,  the posts here with ideas recalled,
that people have come to mind, and just jot down here to share with others.

I personally value those, so I prefer to _not_ see those types of posts _excluded_, or to have any rigid rules on this particular thread.

Some of the other games have more organization and guidelines, but not all of them do, I noticed.  Some of the other game threads,
have been very successful without the alphabet,

so perhaps we should either drop the alphabet on this one, altogether,

OR, for those who want to continue with alphabet, go ahead,

while allowing other posts in between as anyone thinks of something fun or interesting to add, into the overall topic, which is the primary goal.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2019)

**I agree, Kaila.. its your game anyway. so sounds like you made a very good decision to me...
as long as we all stick to the foundation of your nice Remembrance Game.. its a fun game and brings back old memories..

Remember the old tyme
Classic  Diners?  a teenagers hangout..Its rare to find any now a day..


----------



## Kadee (Dec 21, 2019)

chic said:


> Vicks vaporub. They only sell it in India now. Don't ask me why. Our mothers used to slather our chests with it when we were kids and had bad coughs. I still have a jar which I am hanging on to for dear life. I love my Vicks.
> 
> W or whatever?


@chic Vick’s vapour rub is still available at all supermarkets and chemists in Australia..... I still have an old glass jar of it that must be over 40 years old


----------



## Kadee (Dec 21, 2019)

A tuck shop right across the road from the school ,no such things as a canteen in the school grounds


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

I think the advantage of "alphabetical" is that it helps to prevent repetitions of the same thing. It can still happen alphabetically, of course, but it happens less often.  This is a nice thread, an interesting idea, and I hope to see it continue either way.

W - Washboard, which all of our mothers had and used regularly.

A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for everyone's input and ideas and posts, that are all good to see.

W -
I know there already is a good post here above, for the letter "W"
and I also wanted to add another one, because I thought of it, and wanted to share it with others....

Wallpapered walls! 
  I remember how varied and interesting all of those wallpaper patterns were!
And when people were ready to paint or wallpaper anew, they would peel some of the old ones off, and find layers of history, underneath.
I loved the wallpaper books, with the samples to choose from, which included matching paper patterns, and a wallpaper strip, for along the border of the room ceiling, which I like then, as well.

Flexibility might be good for this particular thread.

SO, anyone can continue with the next letter, Y or Z ,
or, A.

Or ….
feel free to add whatever has popped into your mind, that fits with the general topic.
Either a comment on an idea someone has posted here, OR, any additional item, which was once very common, but now is very unusual.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

Awnings over windows or shops.  Can't remember the last time I saw one.

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Bead stringing was a fun craft activity.  

It reminds me of the sewing cards, that were once so popular, for children.


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2019)

Garbage pails. Sink disposals made them obsolete.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Kitchen counters once had canister sets, cookie jars, and breadboxes.  Also egg hourglass timers, or other types of minute timers.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

Real milk delivered to your door.. had to scrape some of the cream off the top sometimes..


----------



## Kadee (Dec 22, 2019)

Sunday roast ,we’d have a roast leg of hogget ( not lamb) most Sunday’s never any other day of the week ... and we only had chicken on special occasions like Christmas 
I don't know anyone who cooks a traditional roast meal now days


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

Yo-Yos. I used to play with these all the time as a child as did my friends. They are so passe now I never even see one at a yard sale!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

Girdles for ladies. Thankfully, gone now.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

chic said:


> Yo-Yos.


It's so funny to me, that I thought of these, just yesterday, and was planning to share about them here. 
 I wondered if anyone has them anymore or not.  Used to love them, and they were so commonly enjoyed by many.  A simple yet fun and challenging activity!  And a good memory, now too.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Telephone booths in Restaurants and Drug Stores*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

Kaila, it's a good thing you copied the word "Yo-Yos" in. For a moment, until I looked up, I thought you were talking about girdles!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Remember Mood Rings? *


----------



## Millyd (Dec 23, 2019)

Remember the days when you went to an afternoon matinee and you got the news reel ,a couple of cartoons and TWO movies ...now you get one movie and more adds than what’s on TV


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

Elaborate baby buggies (or prams)


----------



## Kadee (Dec 23, 2019)

When we were young most people kept at least two chooks ( chickens )for fresh eggs .

Chickens were mainly fed food scraps from the kitchen


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

Remember cloth Diapers? and had to use safety pins?


----------



## Kadee (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes tinytn what about babies  sweaty plastic pilchers


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 26, 2019)

Milk and bread deliveries to your home


----------



## Kadee (Dec 27, 2019)

Oops wrong thread..


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2019)

Cap pistols for kids to play with. (Good riddance!)


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2019)

Lipstick testers in drugstores. Now there is just a name and number on the bottom of each stick and if you're lucky a color swatch to guide you, but no more testers in drugstores for lipsticks and the cover is factory sealed so you can't open it and take a peek.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

I agree, Sunny, good riddance to those, but it was an interesting post to spark memories ,
 and
I recall just having small sheets of the red dots, on the sidewalk, and hitting each one with a rock.
Focused totally on getting the spot, and hearing the noise that resulted.
It seemed like great fun and a luxury toy, at the time.

Oh gosh, Chic, I remember those!  Isn't it amazing, shocking, and horrid, to think of doing that!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 4, 2020)

60+ years ago when I started school at age 5 this was what I learnt to write on.
We actually called them 'tablets' and now of course we have the computer tablet.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2020)

Lost......


----------



## chic (Jan 4, 2020)

Waffle irons for when mom made homemade batter for homemade waffles? Before the grocery stores decided to freeze em and sell em in boxes. I used to like homemade waffles.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

Kaila, I also remember hitting those sheets of caps, or whatever they were called, to produce a bang. (I wonder how many kids were injured by them!)

Chic, homemade waffles are good, as long as someone else has to clean up the mess. Frozen is a lot easier.  

Mercuricome (no longer sold here, it contains mercury) and iodine. Don't miss those.


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2020)

I agree Sunny ^.

Wooden frame tennis racquets. I LOVE tennis. One of the first things I spent my allowance on as a kid was a wooden frame racquet. If there are any left, they're probably in the Smithsonian.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 5, 2020)

Spiegel catalogs - I never got tired of looking at them.


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2020)

Single issue fashion magazines. You can't buy a single copy of Vogue anymore. Glamour and Lucky and Self went under years ago. If you find a single issue fashion magazine, it's about $10.00 per issue where I live which is probably why stores don't carry them anymore. I used to enjoy the occasional issue of Vogue, but don't want an entire year's subscription messing up my environment.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2020)

Remember S&H Green Stamps?


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2020)

My family used to get nice stuff with those green stamps. I miss them. 

Vinyl records. They still exist but are rare because who bothers anymore?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2020)

Feather dusters... made with feathers....

String mops...made with strings or rope....

Gosh, even brooms made of wooden handles and straw...
or brooms of any kind, have become rare.

We want motors with electric cords, or cordless,  or remotes, on everything we use!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 9, 2020)

I still prefer my mop and wringer bucket and yes I use an old fashioned broom and dustpan and brush
I could never understand why brooms had long handles and dustpans had short handles so my dustpans have long handles
I  vacuum the carpet throughout the house with a corded vacuum cleaner


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

Handwritten letters on lovely stationery.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

I loved that old stationery, too,
and a box of it, the specific design selected for a particular person, made a wonderful gift, many years ago.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Ice Cream Parlor


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2020)

And in the Ice Cream Parlor, getting a delicious Ice Cream Soda for 25 cents.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

And sitting up on one of those tall stools, and spinning it in a circle a few times...


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 24, 2020)

*I can remember my Mom using "Pant Stretchers"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Was that for preventing the excessive wrinkles in the fabric
 while it was drying, do you think, @Citygirl  ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

Or maybe for preventing shrinking?

Remember giving kids "birthday whacks," one for every year of their age?  I hope that one is gone!


----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2020)

My dad had a pair of these.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

Jigsaw Puzzles were once so very popular, and enjoyed by many people of all ages.

It was a fun group activity, for an indoor day.
Most households had some, and they were often given as gifts, that were always welcomed too.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 16, 2020)

Sachets to use in lingerie drawer.

Plastic rain scarves to protect the hairdo that folded into a tiny case.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2020)

Kaila, jigsaw puzzles are still very popular. I have a whole stack of them and frequently do them. My daughters and I exchange them.

Fountain pens


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2020)

Do people play checkers, or Backgammon, anymore?

I am glad to hear that people still enjoy jigsaw puzzles.  
One of the many nice things about them, is that they can be done by 1 person, or any number of people.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2020)

Remember the original metal Meccano Sets?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> the original metal Meccano Sets?



Do you mean the very old Erector sets?

Or are you thinking of ones that are made into cars/planes/etc?

I do remember enjoying ones that were built into basic shapes, and had small metal screws, and a pulley, and it did come with a small mysterious seeming motor.

They make them out of other materials now, instead of metal?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Wow, thanks for that picture, @peramangkelder 

That is quite different from the ones I remember, from the 1950's.

Though there are some definite similarities, as well.  The compartments in the box, and some of those shapes.
Though as I stare at that, I begin to remember and recognize more of it.  Yes, it did have painted colors on a few of the metal pieces, though mostly had worn dull, by the time I myself played with it.
It was a long-lasting indestructible toy that lasted for numerous children!


And yes, I remember those "cables" ...string,  with the small hook.
Though I do not remember the larger circular pieces shown there.
OH, those are wheels!  Yes, metal wheels, and different sizes.

It's funny how it is coming back to my memory, in small pieces and memory spurts.

Thanks for sharing about that!

The sets also might have differed on different continents.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Now I am having the vague memory that the "box" was perhaps metal, too.
Of the well-used set, I had the pleasure to receive.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes @Kaila you're right I remember the boxes were metal too....memories


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2020)

Thank you for that message,  @peramangkelder 

Yes, it's nice to manage to slowly remember something, when it comes back to me,  in little pieces....
like this has.  _With your help!  _

I think it was a red metal type of case, that opened and closed (of course,)
 but it fascinated me as a child , since I hadn't seen any like it, and with a handle too.

It's nice to remember a time when such small things brought simple pleasure and interest.


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 5, 2020)

When I was a child we would go to the local supermarket and Mum would choose what we needed
Later that day the owner would deliver our groceries in cardboard boxes
That all stopped when most people bought their own cars and could get to the supermarkets
Once again home deliveries are available


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 15, 2020)

Update on our local Supermarket/s 
We line up in what looks like a maze similar to what is used in lab experiments
Except now we are the 'White Mice'
Fortunately Seniors have 7am - 8am set aside for them
At least half the Seniors could do with a few basic manners


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

tinytn said:


> Remember cloth Diapers? and had to use safety pins?


Remember? I grew up changing baby siblings cloth diapers with safety pins, then moved on to babysit for neighbours and other family, and cloth diapers with safety pins were used in those homes as well, and as a mom I raised my kids in cloth diapers with safety pins and rubber pants.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Yes tinytn what about babies  sweaty plastic pilchers


They were known as "rubber pants" in our house!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2020)

I also remember sterilizing everything the babies would touch or hold, or put their mouths on.
That routine became very slack for a few decades, but might make a come-back, now.

Thanks for reviving this thread topic, which I had forgotten about, but has many very interesting memories on all of the pages of it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I also remember sterilizing everything the babies would touch or hold, or put their mouths on.
> That routine became very slack for a few decades, but might make a come-back, now.
> 
> Thanks for reviving this thread topic, which I had forgotten about, but has many very interesting memories on all of the pages of it.


Yes! Me, too!

Did you use cloth diapers and rubber pants, too, Kaila?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2020)

For myself, do you mean, Aunt Marg?  
If so, that is rather embarrassing but yes, definitely.  

Or for my little ones?  Oh yes.... and the soaking, and then, the double and triple laundering....of the contents of the infamous "diaper pail"  

And I knew how to fold them, and to put my own finger behind the pin....ouch!  I remember it well.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2020)

I remember that the rubber pants did not work as well as "promised"
and leaked anyway,
partially because the leg holes were not uniform to babies size needs.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Kaila said:


> For myself, do you mean, Aunt Marg?
> If so, that is rather embarrassing but yes, definitely.
> 
> Or for my little ones?  Oh yes.... and the soaking, and then, the double and triple laundering....of the contents of the infamous "diaper pail"
> ...


ROFLMAO! You little stinker! 

Oh, yes, the soaking, the rinsing, the wringing, double diapering, and yes, the stinky diaper pail!

Yes, me, too... so many pin pricks over the years!

Would just love for you to visit a recent thread I started and post something related to your experience!  

Here it is! https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/when-the-diaper-pin-reined-supreme.48455/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I remember that the rubber pants did not work as well as "promised"
> and leaked anyway,
> partially because the leg holes were not uniform to babies size needs.


Oh, yes, I do remember. Was always worse at the newborn stage, but once my kids got past about the 4-6 month mark, rubber pants were good. I used to size the rubber pants up one to two sizes larger than needed, because I always found it easier to pull them off and on at change-time, and I think it added to baby's comfort when the rubber pants were roomier.

My youngest developed really skinny legs for quite some time when he got into his two's... I used to call him chicken-legs, anyhow, the rubber pants were always a little on the loose side around his legs, so I took to sticking a diaper pin on each side of his rubber pants right at the elastic to snug them up.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for alerting me to it,  @Aunt Marg 
  I will definitely read that thread, another day.

I hadn't see it at all.  I had a very difficult and unusual week, the past one, so I missed seeing threads and posts, that I might usually have seen.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I think it added to baby's comfort when the rubber pants were roomier.



So sweet and heart-warming, for me to read that.
Thanks for doing it for those little ones.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Kaila. 

And one more for you to check out, sure to bring back many memories for you!

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/things-from-before.45460/


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2020)

I can't remember if it was mentioned in the past pages or not,

but remember embroidering with "satin stitch"  a person or family initials,
on to pillow cases or towels?  Or handkerchiefs?

Home -made crafts and home-made gifts for holiday presents, were so common and well-loved and cherished, as well as enjoyable to create and to give. And fun, positive skills to learn to do, and to then have as a peaceful pastime as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 27, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I can't remember if it was mentioned in the past pages or not,
> 
> but remember embroidering with "satin stitch"  a person or family initials,
> on to pillow cases or towels?  Or handkerchiefs?
> ...


Yes! I absolutely remember, pillowcases especially, and on a pure white pillowcase, my favourite!

Great memory, Kaila!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

Browsing through the pages of a magazine, looking for nothing in particular,
used to be a relaxing activity, in itself,
 that also might spark a new or fresh idea for something different from usual, to cook or bake, or sew, or to make for the home......


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 28, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Browsing through the pages of a magazine, looking for nothing in particular,
> used to be a relaxing activity, in itself,
> that also might spark a new or fresh idea for something different from usual, to cook or bake, or sew, or to make for the home......


I love finding inspiration in the most unusual of places. As you say, can be in an old dusty thrift store, a crafts store, even just while out for a stroll, it's all around, one just needs to know how to look for it.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

Very good point, @Aunt Marg   !

I will pay more attention, to keeping an eye out, tomorrow!
Thanks for that positive reminder.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 28, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Very good point, @Aunt Marg   !
> 
> I will pay more attention, to keeping an eye out, tomorrow!
> Thanks for that positive reminder.


A clear mind (to me) operates the same as a secret window, it allows us to escape the captive forces of the everyday mundane where trivial and dark thoughts can all too often hinder and cloud our perception of reality around us. 

Because of the fact, I'm a firm-believer in down-time or meditative time, where we can balance ourselves again and prepare for something new ahead, and that's when my ability to see more blossoms.


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> A clear mind (to me) operates the same as a secret window, it allows us to escape the captive forces of the everyday mundane where trivial and dark thoughts can all too often hinder and cloud our perception of reality around us.
> 
> Because of the fact, I'm a firm-believer in down-time or meditative time, where we can balance ourselves again and prepare for something new ahead, and that's when my ability to see more blossoms.


I like the analogy of the 'secret window' @Aunt Marg and applicable to all


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 11, 2020)

Good Manners are disappearing at a rapid rate 
Good Manners are almost extinct


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't know if there are still some of those wonderful and common-at-the-time childrens crafts;

such as making dolls out of yarn or cloth, sewing cards with holes, and of course, those little square looms for making potholders out of loops.
Building out of popsicle sticks?  Gum wrapper strips?  Lanyards?  Wooden spool with nails in a circle, for "knitting" ...
Has anyone made a monkey out of a pair of socks?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I don't know if there are still some of those wonderful and common-at-the-time childrens crafts;
> 
> such as making dolls out of yarn or cloth, sewing cards with holes, and of course, those little square looms for making potholders out of loops.
> Building out of popsicle sticks?  Gum wrapper strips?  Lanyards?  Wooden spool with nails in a circle, for "knitting" ...
> Has anyone made a monkey out of a pair of socks?


I remember in school being asked if we had any old socks in the house, because we were making sock puppets.

I brought an old work sock of my dads that had a hole in it, and it ended up working out great for the puppet I made!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2020)

Sock puppets, is a good memory!
It sounds like so much fun, I feel like making one, today.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 12, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Remember the original metal Meccano Sets?View attachment 92047


Wow! That's what my brother had... couldn't think of/remember the name!

I recognized it right away!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Making hand-made items for gifts, was much more common.
There were so many different kinds, out of different materials, which required different skills, tools and methods,
and sometimes required being very sneaky, repeatedly  
in order to not let a household member see what you wanted to surprise them with!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 16, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Making hand-made items for gifts, was much more common.
> There were so many different kinds, out of different materials, which required different skills, tools and methods,
> and sometimes required being very sneaky, repeatedly
> in order to not let a household member see what you wanted to surprise them with!


There's something so special about receiving something that someone turned out by-hand.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 19, 2021)

Sitting on the floor with my younger sister shelling peas
When we were kids no such thing as frozen peas so we did it by hand
I remember we ate about half of the shelled peas as we went along


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2021)

Paper dolls with clothes that you had to cut out, using scissors
Starching clothes, then hanging them out on the line
Chocolate "cigarettes," rolled in paper that looked a lot like the real thing. Kids loved to pretend they were smoking, then when they got tired of that, peeled off the paper and ate the chocolate.
Ice cream in Dixie cups with movie stars on the inside of the lid
Inkwells set into desks at school, which had to be filled from a big ink bottle
Waxing floors by hand
Roller skates attached to your shoes by tightening with a key


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Paper dolls with clothes that you had to cut out, using scissors
> Starching clothes, then hanging them out on the line
> Chocolate "cigarettes," rolled in paper that looked a lot like the real thing. Kids loved to pretend they were smoking, then when they got tired of that, peeled off the paper and ate the chocolate.
> Ice cream in Dixie cups with movie stars on the inside of the lid
> ...


I remember the old candy cigarettes had a little confectioners sugar between the candy cigarette and paper, so when you blew in the cigarette, a puff of powder would come out making it look like a real cigarette.

And waxing floors by-hand, boy, do I remember. I remember my mom waxing the floors by-hand, and I even waxed the floors in our first home for a few years.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 30, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> Sitting on the floor with my younger sister shelling peas
> When we were kids no such thing as frozen peas so we did it by hand
> I remember we ate about half of the shelled peas as we went along


Boy, do I remember!

Garden fresh peas straight out of the garden! So, so good raw!


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

Speaking to people face to face and no-one has to have a mask on....seems so long ago


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Waist coats

X


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2022)

Let's re-start this alphabetical game thread, with the letter A.


*A*nswering the phone, when it rings, and with your voice saying a cheerful *"Hello!" 

instead of using an answering machine or a recording, or text message, etc.

B*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2022)

Butter churn

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2022)

Cattle  Rustling  .... ?

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Debutantes

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2022)

Embroidery of flowers on plain white cloth.

F


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2022)

Fluttering fans (the kind ladies hold, not the kind you find at sports events)

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Girdles

H


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2022)

Hat doffing

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

Inter-State road trip activity books,
for entertainment during the time spent in the car.....
with things like checklists of which License plates you saw, how many specific signs, etc.

J


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2022)

Jacks for kids to play with

K


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

Kind words for others

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2022)

_Lincoln Logs 

_(wooden slats with notches, for building your own tiny replicas of log cabins)

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)

Macrame

N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

Noodle threading, to make jewelry     

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Origami

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Paper dolls

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

Quiz Games, at-home-versions

R


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 17, 2022)

Roller skating

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2022)

Shorthand

T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2022)

Theater-going *out,* to see a movie,
on Friday or Saturday nights

U, or V, or W ?  _Your choice!_


----------

